
Show HN: Every Twitter and/or Facebook user has a public message board here - rchr
https://corkpage.com/
======
IAmEveryone
Hi there. Please delete my data from your "service". As a European, my data is
subject to the EU's data protection directive as long as I'm acting as
"Consumer".

You can chose to stay in Canada and I can't do anything but get a useless
default judgement. Until you choose to travel to Europe, or to any country
that has an extradition treaty with the EU, or CETA is implemented. But
meanwhile I do get better-than-average interest :)

~~~
spejson
Exactly this. Sadly, this is not the first time that somebody is immorally
trying to profit off of public profiles.

------
eridius
Wow, this looks like a great way to harass people. Now you can publicly post
bad shit about people on their public page that they don't even know about,
but anyone else who knows about it can now see it.

~~~
witty_username
One can already harass people on other sites. I could post to 4chan saying bad
shit about a person. Or create a page with bad shit about a person.

~~~
eridius
Sure, but none of that stuff is associated with the person. You badmouthing
someone on a forum is simply you badmouthing someone on a forum. But what
we're talking about here is a public page that is explicitly associated with a
given person, and yet not under that person's control or even necessarily
known to that person. It's a very different context and will be interpreted
differently by people viewing it.

------
duckehlabs
What is the expected use case? Generally people set their social media to
private for a reason. Maybe I'm just being negative, but I feel like the most
common use case would be to say bad things about someone where they haven't
thought to block it yet or don't know about it.

------
patates
So this is ask.fm with twitter login support.

 _opens ask.fm to make sure. realizes that they added twitter login_

So this is an ask.fm clone?

 _realizes this sounds more negative than intended_

What would make me prefer corkpage over ask.fm and other similar services?

In addition, why limit this to Facebook and Twitter handles, rather than
accepting any URI?

~~~
robzyb
> What would make me prefer corkpage over ask.fm and other similar services?

I haven't heard of either of these services before, but I just spent 30
seconds on each.

With corkpage: I told FB to accept the request and I was logged in straight
away.

With ask.fm: I told FB to accept the request, and then ask.fm asked me a bunch
of information to register. Quite annoying.

------
inputcoffee
Isn't twitter basically a public message board for every twitter user?

So now the public message board app has a public message board?

This is like explaining that Lyft is Uber for rides.

Unless I am missing something (which, I concede, is entirely possible).

~~~
tekklloneer
This gives me a neat idea though: curated corkpages. Basically, I tag people
in from twitter and facebook, and they can only post on certain pages.

------
temp-4916c990
It's very meta, I like it. It's a good demonstration that that people's social
networking accounts (or any username or identity) are real-world phenomena and
aren't just applicable within the walled garden itself, but can be used to
label, target, and identify.

The concept is not new. Back in the myspace days, people would have these
crush pages for confessions and rants, etc. This is the same kind of thing.
But it's interesting that we've come far enough (technologically) that you can
actually log in using your $socialnetwork account and claim your own page.
This gives it a new dimension that we haven't had before.

------
eksu
how do I opt out?

~~~
rchr
Close your page(s) from Settings (need to log in):
[https://corkpage.com/help#close-page](https://corkpage.com/help#close-page)
[https://corkpage.com/settings](https://corkpage.com/settings)

~~~
klaustopher
So I have to login to your page (that I never signed up for in the first
place) which means I'm giving you access to my Twitter/Facebook account just
to prevent people from posting to my "public message board"?

That's messed up!

~~~
Jake232
How else would you suggest they verify it?

Without you proving you're the account owner; you could close down random
peoples message board.

~~~
klaustopher
There's a proven way to do this: opt-in instead of just assuming everyone
wants this and can opt-out otherwise

~~~
BinaryIdiot
While you're correct you won't gain adoption nearly as fast with opt-in. If
the OP wants this to take off without major changes then it's going to be opt-
out.

Edit: not sure why I'm being downvoted; it's true. If someone has to _opt
into_ using your product you're starting out with friction from the gate which
is difficult to overcome.

~~~
klaustopher
And that is what is inherently wrong with stuff like this. Sacrificing
person's wishes for stuff like "growth", "adoption" or "conversion".

~~~
BinaryIdiot
That's called capitalism. Until the added friction of respecting a person's
privacy is profitable it'll always be the lesser of the options available
should you want to grow a company or product.

Morally it's questionable but trying to create a grow a product it certainly
shouldn't be surprising. Gitter does this and the HN crowed seemed to really
like it last I saw it posted.

~~~
klaustopher
Again, you perfectly pinpoint the problem. I don't want a profile on this
page. I am perfectly capable of setting up accounts on the platforms I want to
monitor and I want to allow people to give me feedback on.

I don't want anybody to make those decisions for me. Just because I set up a
public profile on one page, does not mean, that I want others to scrape data
from it and use this for their purpose. Of course, stuff like this happens all
the time, but it doesn't make it right.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
For sure and I'm not saying it's right I'm just saying with how our businesses
work it's impossible to avoid.

------
auganov
I've actually been worried about a more malicious version of that with
complete disregard for privacy, scraping terms and what not. Sort of a
personal Wikileaks on everyone. Somebody could host the real thing on TOR and
just have proxies accessible from the general Internet.

------
bemmu
Here's mine if you want to try it out:
[https://corkpage.com/f/505938970063](https://corkpage.com/f/505938970063)

------
rchr
Just to clarify, Corkpage does not have everyone's data. Facebook and Twitter
do. They give out basic profile information to other apps via their APIs,
which any developer can use within limits. Say, if someone downloads a third-
party Twitter app, they can look you up from within that app. The app will
request your info from Twitter via the API, and will get it, even if you have
never installed the app yourself.

Please do not freak out. This was just an idea. We thought it would be cool to
turn profile URLs into something like an email address. So you could write to
anyone, from Facebook to Twitter, and back. We were building a back-end
framework and a JS library at the time. It was more fun to work on a project
that used both rather than do it in the abstract.

We were/are worried about abuse as well. There is a way to report abuse, and
we are monitoring the reports. Except there aren't a whole lot of posts
anyway. We don't have a good idea of what the best use for Corkpage would be
either (if you figure it out, let us know), but we were never going to let it
be anything negative.

As someone said, you post only on pages of others, but can reply, delete and
premod on yours. It works like a guestbook, or Ask.fm.

Thank you for the feedback. Peace.

------
Animats
Not quite. Every Twitter and/or Facebook user _potentially_ has a public
message board here. The page is only created if someone accesses it. They
don't have Facebook's user list. But if this becomes popular, they will, over
time, acquire it by scraping.

Anyone remember Third Voice?

------
helthanatos
Seems like a waste of storage space/bandwidth/resources/etc. I very well may
be wrong, but I don't really see much point in it. It could become a fad, but
those aren't very useful.

~~~
siquick
So like your pointless and negative post then?

------
anonymous344
After short time, this whole idea seems pointless.

Maybe if there is something that you see in here but fail to describe, please
try again.

The commenting is not even anonymous, so... no...value..

------
tvmalsv
So I can't post something to my own corkpage? Or is it by design in order to
....

Please tell me what I should replace the ellipses with. :)

------
relyks
I actually like this. This definitely will come in handy for expressing
gratitude towards others, and I can see a potential use case as like a
memorial guest book to commemorate people who have passed away.

But, how is this any different than using Facebook and setting the privacy on
your wall to be public or changing the privacy setting for individual posts?

~~~
foota
They get to take ad revenue from Facebook :) I seriously wonder if Facebook
will allow this to continue (to use their login) don't most services have
clauses about offering competing services?

